# I have a confession



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

:laugh: I wear a trash bag, with holes cut out for the arms and neck when I give Timmy a bath so I'm not soaking wet when I'm done. My family thinks I'm a nut case. I don't know why I'm posting this except that I think it's hysterical but maybe someone else does this too, which would make me feel better. I need to see if there is some kind of waterproof apron or smock I can wear instead. Maybe one of these days Timmy won't be so scared when I give him a bath and I won't have to hold him against me during the bathing process.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

I haven't done that but I think I will now! Brilliant!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

sounds reasonable to me!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You know the rules.....pictures.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Great idea!!! Whimsy likes to stand on her hind legs and lay into me during her bath. I was thinking of getting this apron. This place is not to far from me so I could just go there and pick it up I suppose. The shipping etc was horrible.

http://www.midwestgrooming.com/product.php?productid=478&cat=255&page=1


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

jabojenny said:


> :laugh: I wear a trash bag, with holes cut out for the arms and neck when I give Timmy a bath so I'm not soaking wet when I'm done. My family thinks I'm a nut case. I don't know why I'm posting this except that I think it's hysterical but maybe someone else does this too, which would make me feel better. I need to see if there is some kind of waterproof apron or smock I can wear instead. Maybe one of these days Timmy won't be so scared when I give him a bath and I won't have to hold him against me during the bathing process.


Omg what a great idea! Cey doesn't struggle but I don't have a bathtub so I still bathe him in the kitchen sink, and just like Whimsy, Cey likes to stand on his hind legs and push his head against me when I bathe him, so, I get soaked from my chest down to my feet every time. I was thinking about giving him a bath tonight so I will have to try the trash bag trick!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sure, now you tell this - after I have just given Finn a bath and had to change clothes!! ound: He does the leaning in thing as well and I just get drenched! I may just try this idea the next time. If I remember. It does not sound crazy to me.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Now, if only there was some reasonable solution for preventing my kitchen floor from getting drenched ound:!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Wonder if Sally's Hair Grooming has a sleeveless smock? I usually get wet in the lap when I am holding them in a towel after the bath. I remember getting wet while shampooing the little boys. It was just as bad when I was trying to dry them off. It does get easier as the the Pups get older.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Good idea, but not for me. I have leaners too, especially on the grooming table until they "warm up" a little. I like the idea about the beauty supply store. There's one near where I'm running errands tomorrow. If I have time, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for making me feel better. I'm almost out of trash bags, guess I should see if I can get a different color for a change. Yea Becky I'm thinking I'm going to have to break down and get an apron or something at some point.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe a rain poncho. You know, the kind you wear at ball games and amusement parks when it's raining. You could probably find one in a non-trash bag color. Maybe then they won't think it's so crazy. Maybe the should help next time, in just their clothes. Then maybe they'd get it.  

Don't worry, you're not crazy.


----------



## Selma (Sep 16, 2011)

I also wear a trash bag with holes cut out as sleeves. While is not the most fashionable thing to wear, it does keeps me dry while Zoe takes a bath in the kitchen sink. When all is done I let the trash bag dry and put it away until the next bath day. Hey, whatever works right?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it's a clever idea and I wish I'd thought about it. Mine all lean on me too and I get soaked after every bath. I'll give it a try next time.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I wear a trash bag too, but when I spray my roses, I also wear wellies, goggles, a hat and rubber gloves, the bags are great because there disposable. I often think if the folks back home could see me now... it is a glamorous life!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine are pretty good and I usually stay dry - until the end of the bath. Then they like to shake the water off. So I just tell them to wait and hold up a tow and tell them "ok, shake" and I stay dry. But I love the bag thing.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

When Maddux and Jax were puppies we use to bathe them in the kitchen sink and they were squirmers and not very cooperative, so I asked my husband to help me on several occasions. After the first time he helped me and we both ended up soaked DH started wearing a bright yellow rain poncho when he helped with baths. I finally got a waterproof apron (ordered from Pet Edge) and it helps alot. Both of mine are leaners also and even though we have a better set up than the kitchen sink there is still some water that gets on the floor. I put down lots of old towels.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I just went to my local "Sally beauty supply" place and they had tons of waterproof shampoo capes that hair salons use. I bought one for 6 bucks. I don't know why I didn't think of getting one before.( wish I looked like the girl in the picture LOL)

Andre Solid Purple Shampoo Cape #101V
By: Andre 
Online Price: $5.49 
Sally Item #: SBS-261103 
The Andre Solid Purple Shampoo Cape #101V is made of a waterproof vinyl. A Velcro closure keeps clients clean and dry while shampooing.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

jabojenny said:


> :laugh: I wear a trash bag, with holes cut out for the arms and neck when I give Timmy a bath so I'm not soaking wet when I'm done. My family thinks I'm a nut case. I don't know why I'm posting this except that I think it's hysterical but maybe someone else does this too, which would make me feel better. I need to see if there is some kind of waterproof apron or smock I can wear instead. Maybe one of these days Timmy won't be so scared when I give him a bath and I won't have to hold him against me during the bathing process.


 Are you sure its not your garbage bag thats scaring himound: Just kidding. I have thought about making dog raincoats out of garbage bags. Or plastic bags.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

When I was a kid and playing soccer, the parents used to make us wear green garbage bags under our uniforms. I was scarred for life...I swore to never again wear the garbage bag ensemble! LOL]

Brody has been really good the last few baths and not trying to jump out of the tub. I just get wet when we wrap him up in the towel and cuddle (cuz the water ends up going through the towel to me). I do end up sopping by the end.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

misstray said:


> When I was a kid and playing soccer, the parents used to make us wear green garbage bags under our uniforms. I was scarred for life...I swore to never again wear the garbage bag ensemble! LOL]
> 
> Brody has been rueally good the last few baths and not trying to jump out of the tub. I just get wet when we wrap him p in the towel and cuddle (cuz the water ends up going through the towel to me). I do end up sopping by the end.


My daughter plays soccer and I've never even heard of wearing trash bags under soccer kits - why in the world did they make you do that???! I can see how you might be scarred lol.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I have worn (with lot of other folks) at the start of the NYC Marathon.
The area near the bridge is typically cold and windy and assembling all the runners takes quite some time. Lots of standing around in shorts, so to break the wind and stay insulated runners use this cheap/disposable item.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I LOVE this one!!! So nice, thanks for sharing, hope they have purple at my Sallys!!! What a gret idea!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

heatherk said:


> My daughter plays soccer and I've never even heard of wearing trash bags under soccer kits - why in the world did they make you do that???! I can see how you might be scarred lol.


Yes I want to hear this one too.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

irnfit said:


> You know the rules.....pictures.


I thought that only meant puppies?!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

jabojenny said:


> I thought that only meant puppies?!!!:biggrin1:


NOOOOoooooo, it means you in that garbage bag too.ound:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

heatherk said:


> My daughter plays soccer and I've never even heard of wearing trash bags under soccer kits - why in the world did they make you do that???! I can see how you might be scarred lol.


Well, I'm from the Vancouver area so we played in the pouring rain a lot. It was some parent on the team's bright idea to keep us dry. As a kid, I thought it was sooo embarrassing and they were loud with the crinkling sound every time you moved. I'd have rather had a wet jersey. LOL


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

misstray said:


> Well, I'm from the Vancouver area so we played in the pouring rain a lot. It was some parent on the team's bright idea to keep us dry. As a kid, I thought it was sooo embarrassing and they were loud with the crinkling sound every time you moved. I'd have rather had a wet jersey. LOL


Oh I see. Well we are in Seattle, so it's pretty rainy here too. My daughter would 'die' (or so she would claim) if I tried to make her wear anything like that! She doesn't even like to wear the underarmour under clothes that I get her lol.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Great idea! I was going to give the pups a bath on Saturday but I just didn't feel like getting wet. I did give in on Sunday. I wonder how they'll react to me if I'm wearing a trash bag!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I will have to check out my Sally's here, $6 is very reasonable. The boys have a bath coming up in a few days.


----------

